# John Wick Chapter 3



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

More of the same, some cool dogfu, lots of gun play, some cool new faces including two guys from The Raid films and Halle Berry.
Moved the game on from the second one which in itself was a step up from the first, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Booked tickets for tomorrow afternoon so looking forward to this 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Interesting to see where this film takes the character as there did not seem a logical way forward after the second film


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I’ve heard the two dogs steal the movie.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Popping to see it when I finish work today.SJ.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Interesting to see where this film takes the character as there did not seem a logical way forward after the second film


It is definitely interesting and fills in some quite big blanks about the character too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer said:


> More of the same, some cool dogfu, lots of gun play, some cool new faces including two guys from The Raid films and Halle Berry.
> Moved the game on from the second one which in itself was a step up from the first, definitely worth a watch.


I loved the first two films so I expect nothing less, I am a big Keanu Reeves fan and will be seeing this next week.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just come back from seeing this, I'm just wondering how much death there needs to be to make a film an 18 certificate lol, cracking film and very tempted to go and watch again 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be adding this to my collection when the DVD comes out. It's funny but i kind of lost interest in the Marvel films but i do like the John Wick films, probably because he's shown to be human and can't escape injury during his travails


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Didn’t think it was as good as the first two. Think the first was my favourite


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just finished watching chapter 2 in anticipation of seeing chapter 3 at the cinema in 18 hrs time.
Loved the one liners in chapter 2.
"I assure you.......the stories you have heard about this man, if nothing else, have been WATERED DOWN!" :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Mardgee said:


> Didn't think it was as good as the first two. Think the first was my favourite


I have to agree,the first John Wick is still the best one for me...but saying that the trilogy of films all still offer something to the storyline including "Parabellum". As has been said already the attack dogs were definitely my best part of John Wick 3:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

The trailer has caught my eye, are the first two a must watch?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

bluechimp said:


> The trailer has caught my eye, are the first two a must watch?


Yes they are mate!Its a journey of sorts,all the films are linked and start off where the previous film finishes 1,2,3 etc....SJ.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

+1^
These are some of the Blu Rays that often get revisited by me.
Apart from the story......
Cars
Fights
Superb surround sound effects


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Saw the film last night, the fights scenes were simply breathtaking and the action was non stop, some might argue that it's a little to much action. Certainly far fetched to say the least. I mean towards the end when John Wick was shot and he fell to the ground while bouncing off iron stair cases, I mean come on! How could anyone survive that? You just know chapter 4 is in the making.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just come back from cinema.
Absolutely John WICKED film.
Deffo buying this on release.
In fact I'm so hyped I've just got changed and going to do some bag work in the garage!


----------

